# Good deal alert - Firefly



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For anyone (like me) who has been waiting for Firefly-The Complete Series to go on sale, check out your local Best Buy $19.99 the best price I could find online was $24.95. This is the first time I have ever seen this series on sale, seems like the previous best price has been $38.99. Now if only BSG would go on sale.


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

Sweet!! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like it has some unaired shows included. Bummer on the 2.0 soundtrack.


----------

